# Archon C1R is done!!!



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Archon C1R

Chinese Wheels
Sram Force drivetrain
Cobra Carbon bars and stem

weighs in at 16lbs even


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, really nice! Overall a clean and nice looking build all around.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good. Only thing that detracts is the tires ;-)


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

Nice build. Just build one up myself with SDV66 tubular and it weighs under 15lbs. One quick question. I am having a hard time removing the seat mast. I have loosen up the middle/center bolt that goes down the seatube but the seat mast seems to be stuck. Any suggestion? Thanks


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

tuanmynsr said:


> Nice build. Just build one up myself with SDV66 tubular and it weighs under 15lbs. One quick question. I am having a hard time removing the seat mast. I have loosen up the middle/center bolt that goes down the seatube but the seat mast seems to be stuck. Any suggestion? Thanks


tap the top of the seat/seat mast thingy with a plastic hammer...GENTLY...lol that is how i loosen mine, it does seem to get stuck once you tighten it down. Sometimes it takes a few hits, and is much easier with the seat off, honestly FSA should be shot, it is a very stupid set up.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

JackDaniels said:


> Looking good. Only thing that detracts is the tires ;-)


don't like the orange or hte Ultremo ZX's?? LOL, the orange is a color on my teams kit, it is black white and orange. Otherwise i woulda used white tires.


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

Thanks rudedog55. Will try taping the seatmast. 

What a coincidense. My team is black,white, with a little bit of orange too. I got some orange bolts to give it some orange accent.



rudedog55 said:


> don't like the orange or hte Ultremo ZX's?? LOL, the orange is a color on my teams kit, it is black white and orange. Otherwise i woulda used white tires.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

any close up of the seatpost top, how did you manage to add so much to the ISP? It won't fall out or something?


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

PoorCyclist said:


> any close up of the seatpost top, how did you manage to add so much to the ISP? It won't fall out or something?


just the standard 2cm that they provide with the topper.

they say that is the max you can use, it is nice and tight, no creaks, i will see if i can get a better pic for you.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Your bike is simply beautiful. I'm sure you look super pro with your matching kit!


----------

